# Renewal of Relatives Permit (Spousal)



## Damiana (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello
My two-year Relatives Permit will expire soon and I need to renew it. It has a business endorsement on it (easy to get as I'm a spouse). Form BI-1739 (Application for Renewal of Existing Permit) looks relatively straightforward, but does anyone know if it actually works? It says Home Affairs only 'may' ask for the re-submission of documentation on which the original permit was based. Is this true, or in practice do they insist on a whole new application (ie with radiology report, police certificate, etc, etc)?
Would be great to hear from anyone who has experience of this!
Thanks.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Damiana said:


> Hello
> My two-year Relatives Permit will expire soon and I need to renew it. It has a business endorsement on it (easy to get as I'm a spouse). Form BI-1739 (Application for Renewal of Existing Permit) looks relatively straightforward, but does anyone know if it actually works? It says Home Affairs only 'may' ask for the re-submission of documentation on which the original permit was based. Is this true, or in practice do they insist on a whole new application (ie with radiology report, police certificate, etc, etc)?
> Would be great to hear from anyone who has experience of this!
> Thanks.


Unless things have changed you are going to have to resubmit everything.


----------

